# [Boot failure] Bizarreries suite mise à jour (Résolu)

## versus8

Bonjour à tous ,

Suite à une mise à jour de paquets importants, et suite à la recompilation du noyau actuel de l'arbre officiel, ma Gentoo adorée ne veut plus booter !

Voici les paquets récemment updatés que je considère comme importants (entre autres, pour le boot) : grub, lvm2, udev et le dernier kernel de la branche officiel.

Bien sur, j'ai recompilé le noyau (sans récupérer de .config) en me basant sur le paramétrage du précédent noyau. J'utilise le flag symlink, mais j'ai quant même recompilé les paquets énoncés précédemment afin de revérifier les notes importantes à la mise à jour.

Pour info, j'ai migré du linux 2.6.32-r7 (avec initrd) vers le linux 2.6.34-r1 (sans initrd). Pas de genkernel.

Pour grub, j'ai refais un setup et tout est OK.

Pour lvm2, j'ai juste fais un dispatch-conf mais je ne constate pas de changements pouvant bloquer le boot du système.

Pour udev, j'ai revérifier les paramètres du noyau (activation minimum de : *Inotify, *Dnotify, *connector unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker, <M> Device Mapper (<M> zero target pour /dev/zero ?), <M> DM Uevents, *EXT2 (/boot), *ReiserFS (/*), */proc/kcore, */proc/sys, *sysFS, *shmFS, <M>userspace configuration FS

Les pilotes compilés avec le noyau sont exactement les mêmes et n'ont pas été modifié (laptop).

Symptômes : 

Le boot de grub fonctionne après résolution du blocage type de partition non reconnue pour "/".

Udev ne passe plus (populating /dev long puis en échec) (suite résolu : /dev/zero doesn't exist && erreur sur accès Device Manager).

L'initialisation de Device manager ne donne donc plus d'erreur, mais bloque (pas de kernel panic visible et la LED 'Caps Lock' ne clignote pas. Mais "klog" a pu être désactivé :p ).

Je prévois d'activer les logs et les fonctions de débogage qui peuvent manquer, car effectivement, j'ai pu louper certains paramètres.

Mais si vous avez une piste, mon CPU chauffe pas mal à force de recompiler le même noyau :p

Par avance merci  :Wink: 

Edit : j'ai recompilé HAL en désespoir de cause. Mais nada.Last edited by versus8 on Mon Dec 06, 2010 8:00 pm; edited 5 times in total

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

J'irai revoir du côté de la config des drivers pour le contrôleur disque. (lspci )

Tu initialise ext2, es-tu sur d'avoir encore du ext2 ?

C'est quoi comme portable ?

----------

## versus8

J'ai revu la compilation des contrôleurs de disque, tout à l'air correct (vérifié avec genkernel puis lspci).

Etant donné que ma partition /boot est en ext2, je la compile donc en dur dans le noyau.

Mon laptop est un Medion MD96420.

J'ai également activé plein de fonctions debug, mais je suis noyé par le flux d'informations inhérentes. Je suis en train de recompiler le noyau en réduisant le débogage pour uniquement ce dont j'ai besoin (surtout pour le bootup).

Je n'ai pas activé de débogage pour les contrôleurs de disque, car je ne pense pas avoir de problème hardware (je sais juste que j'ai un port usb HS :p ).

Je vous tiens au courant.

----------

## versus8

bon, je peux plus compiler...

Partition "/" utilisé à 100 % :p

A force de compiler peut-être ? faut que je fasse un peu de nettoyage... mais qu'est-ce que je pourrai supprimer ?

----------

## Picani

Tu peux supprimer les sources des paquets :

```
# rm /usr/portage/distfiles/*
```

En général, avec toutes les mises à jour sa finit par prendre bcp de place.

----------

## versus8

Merci beaucoup Picani, en effet ça prend pas mal de place.

Sinon, j'ai aussi supprimé des modules et des anciennes librairies liées à des anciens noyaux dans "/lib/modules".

Je vais aussi m'intéresser aux astuces donnés sur le net pour nettoyer sa gentoo. Mais cela ne presse pas, car ma partition / est dédié et donc à part de /tmp, /var, etc.

----------

## versus8

Bon, tout boot correctement mais cela bloque au niveau du service alsasound, apparemment snd-card0 (ou quelques chose du genre) ne s'initialise plus.

Quant au service laptop_mode, il se demande si udev est initialisé...

De plus, ma partition home à l'air d'être passé en lecture seule... alors que les droits sont toujours bons et je trouve cela très bizarre.

Autre bizarrerie, lorsque je lance Mozilla Firefox il m'est dit qu'une instance est déjà en cours (ps -A me donne rien), et je ne peux donc pas l'ouvrir...

Je rame  :Very Happy: Last edited by versus8 on Sat Aug 21, 2010 8:46 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Autant de partition avec un seul disque ..... pour ma part je n'en vois pas l'avantage.

Sur mon portable, j'ai trois partitions, 

/dev/sda1 : 5GB swap (pour être sur de ne pas manquer de place quand je met en veille)

/dev/sda2 : 15GB pour "/" 

/dev/sda3 : 300GB pour "/home"

Avec 15GB et ce inclus les sources j'utilise prêt de 10GB, cela me laisse assez de place aussi bien pour la compilation que pour le reste, a l'exception d'OpenOffice ou j'ai du faire un lien /var/tmp/portage ver /home/tmp_portage pas assez de place.

Donc avec l'expérience, je referais une partition de 20GB pour "/".

Outil pour n ettoyer : eclean-dist ; voir --help, il permet de garder que les paquets nécessaire pour une ré-install. 

Je l'utilise régulièrement (cron monthly).

Que donne lspci ? 

La carte son,  surtout la intel et compatible, m'a aussi poser des problème. Par facilité j'ai tout activer sous hda-intel

----------

## versus8

C'est que j'utilise lvm2 (sauf pour "/" et /boot), et si je manque de place ou que j'en ai de trop, j'augmente ou diminue la dite-partition (reiserfs) et attribue l'espace libre selon les besoins.

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Outil pour n ettoyer : eclean-dist ; voir --help, il permet de garder que les paquets nécessaire pour une ré-install. 
> 
> Je l'utilise régulièrement (cron monthly).
> ...

 

J'avais déjà entendu parler de cet outil, je pense que je vais m'y essayer bientôt  :Wink: 

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La carte son,  surtout la intel et compatible, m'a aussi poser des problème. Par facilité j'ai tout activer sous hda-intel

 

Oui, c'est ce que je faisais déjà, mais force est de constater que cela ne change rien. Je crois que c'est basé sur un chipset Intel/Realtek.

Il faut que je trouve le moyen de copier/coller la sortie de lspci, mais sans Firefox, il faut que j'utilise un autre navigateur (je suis sur une autre machine en ce moment et ssh ne fonctionne pas mieux).

----------

## Picani

Qestion comme ça, mais si tu recompiles tout, sa devrais pas régler les problèmes ? Parce que là on dirait que les applis et lib se cherchent un peu les unes les autres. Et si tu as mis à jour une version majeure de glibc, as tu recompilé system ?

Au cas où tu peux tjrs :

```
# emerge -ave system
```

----------

## versus8

Je vais vérifier les logs de portage pour voir si j'ai updaté glibc. De mémoire, c'était glib.

```
# emerge -ave system
```

Il n'y a pas trop de risque de faire ça ? mise à part le temps ^^

Mais en effet, je suis bien tenté de le faire ;=)

----------

## Picani

Non, mais au cas où tu peux d'abord reémerger la chaîne de compilation :

```
# emerge --oneshot -av binutils linux-headers libtool gcc glibc
```

et ensuite faire ton emerge -ave system.

----------

## versus8

Ce fut long, mais j'ai tous fais.

Tout à l'air bon, mais il faut que je puisse résoudre encore deux choses :

1 - alsasound n'initialise plus snd-card-0,

2 - je n'ai plus accès en écriture sur /home bien que les droits n'ont pas été modifié et, après vérification, le propriétaire (donc moi-même) devrait y avoir accès.

Pour le point 1), je dois vérifier la config d'Alsa, et pour le point 2) je parierai qu'il s'agit d'un flag manquant de type acl, pam, sasl, session ou autres ... ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Il n'est pas nécessaire de recompiler le système en cas de mise à jour de GCC, glibc ou binutils. C'est juste lors des (rares) cas de changement d'ABI. Ce qui n'est plus le cas depuis au moins 2 ans...

----------

## versus8

Je ne comprends pas, je n'ai toujours pas accès en écriture à ma partition /home.

Je me suis bien ajouté au groupe plugdev, mais cela ne change rien...

----------

## xaviermiller

plugdev ne gère pas les droits de /home, mais des disques montés en live...

----------

## Picani

A tt hasard, que te donnes les commandes :

```
$ ls -l /home
```

 et 

```
$ls -l /home/ton_nom
```

 et 

```
$ groups
```

 ?

----------

## versus8

* boot avec udev [résolu]

* laptop_mode [résolu]

* Partition "/" utilisé à 100 % [résolu]

!!  partition /home en lecture seule [Non-résolu]

>>> sous X ou sous un shell c'est la même chose, seul root possède les droits.

!! exécution Mozilla/Firefox [Non-résolu]

>>> message d'erreur en faux-positif ou fake peut-être dû aux droits d'écriture.

!! Alsasound n'initialise plus snd-card-0

>>> voir dmesg

emerge -e system && emerge -e world exécuté sans aucun souci.

```

Nexus6 ~ # ls -l /home

total 3

drwxr-xr-x 69 marco users 3096 30 aoÃ»t  01:17 marco

drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root    72  6 oct.   2009 samba

```

```

Nexus6 ~ # ls -l /home/marco

total 276

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users    184  1 mai   21:01 Azureus Downloads

drwxr-xr-x  7 marco users    872  4 aoÃ»t  21:43 Desktop

drwx------  7 marco users    200  7 dÃ©c.   2009 Mail

drwxrwxrwx  2 marco users     88 15 oct.   2009 Medion

drwxrwxrwx  5 marco users    128  4 aoÃ»t  00:13 My Games

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users    640 25 juil. 18:29 Overclocked Savegames

drwxr-xr-x 10 marco users    312 15 oct.   2009 Photos

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users     80  5 nov.   2009 Runes of Magic

drwxr-xr-x  4 marco users    128 15 aoÃ»t  07:48 StarCraft II

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users     72 20 nov.   2009 TV

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users     48 18 mai   20:00 TÃ©lÃ©chargements

drwx------  2 marco users     48 27 nov.   2009 amsn_received

drwxr-xr-x  3 marco users     88 22 juil. 22:00 atari

-rw-r--r--  1 marco users   2406  2 dÃ©c.   2009 certif-mumble.p12

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users    128 24 sept.  2009 config

-rw-r--r--  1 marco users     15 22 nov.   2009 def-desk

lrwxrwxrwx  1 marco users     19  3 oct.   2009 doom3 -> /games/doom3//doom3

lrwxrwxrwx  1 marco users     29  3 oct.   2009 doom3-dedicated -> /games/doom3//doom3-dedicated

drwxr-xr-x  4 marco users    128  1 mai   17:33 downloads

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users     48 22 nov.   2009 dvdrip-data

drwxrwxrwx  2 marco users    104 24 nov.   2009 game

-rw-r--r--  1 marco users  45039 21 juil. 18:37 gmon.out

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users    112 26 oct.   2009 images

-rw-r--r--  1 marco users  34266 10 dÃ©c.   2009 makeconfig.html

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users    224  1 oct.   2009 pck

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users     48  4 aoÃ»t  00:37 tmp

-rw-r--r--  1 marco users   4827 21 juil. 18:24 todo flag.abw

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users    808  7 nov.   2009 torrent

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users    120 30 avril 21:55 txt

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users    360 24 sept.  2009 vr920

drwxrwxrwx  4 marco users    224 21 mai   03:40 w

drwxr-xr-x  2 marco users   6280 14 nov.   2009 wallpaper

-rw-r--r--  1 marco users 172380  1 aoÃ»t  01:26 winetricks

```

```

marco@Nexus6 ~ $ groups

lp wheel cron audio cdrom video games cdrw usb users portage plugdev himerge

marco@Nexus6 ~ $

```

Un dmesg donne les erreurs suivantes (pour le reiserfs, je suppose qu'il y a eu un fsck) : 

```

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

ACPI: No dock devices found.

PCI: Ignoring host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=use_crs" and report a bug

(...)

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: Requesting control of PCIe PME from ACPI BIOS

pcieport 0000:00:01.0: Failed to receive control of PCIe PME service: no _OSC support

pcie_pme: probe of 0000:00:01.0:pcie01 failed with error -13

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Requesting control of PCIe PME from ACPI BIOS

pcieport 0000:00:1c.0: Failed to receive control of PCIe PME service: no _OSC support

pcie_pme: probe of 0000:00:1c.0:pcie01 failed with error -13

pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: Requesting control of PCIe PME from ACPI BIOS

pcieport 0000:00:1c.2: Failed to receive control of PCIe PME service: no _OSC support

pcie_pme: probe of 0000:00:1c.2:pcie01 failed with error -13

pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Requesting control of PCIe PME from ACPI BIOS

pcieport 0000:00:1c.3: Failed to receive control of PCIe PME service: no _OSC support

pcie_pme: probe of 0000:00:1c.3:pcie01 failed with error -13

(...)

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 30 for MSI/MSI-X

HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

hda-codec: No codec parser is available

hda_codec: ALC268: BIOS auto-probing.

BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at (null)

IP: [<ffffffffa00f9949>] alc_build_controls+0x1f9/0x3c9 [snd_hda_codec_realtek]

PGD 7ef34067 PUD 7e985067 PMD 0

Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP

last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1f.1/host3/uevent

CPU 0

Modules linked in: snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_intel(+) snd_hda_codec snd_pcm psmouse r8169 video iTCO_wdt snd_timer i2c_i801 output ac sr_mod evdev battery processor cdrom thermal button snd soundcore snd_page_alloc unix usb_storage

Pid: 829, comm: modprobe Not tainted 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 #30 MIM2300         /MIM2300

RIP: 0010:[<ffffffffa00f9949>]  [<ffffffffa00f9949>] alc_build_controls+0x1f9/0x3c9 [snd_hda_codec_realtek]

RSP: 0018:ffff88007e9efcd8  EFLAGS: 00010246

RAX: 0000000000000000 RBX: ffff88007d84e000 RCX: 0000000000000000

RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: ffff88007effae40 RDI: ffff88007effae6c

RBP: ffff88007d857000 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 00000000a00eb840

R10: 0000000200000001 R11: ffff88007d84e000 R12: ffff88007effae40

R13: 0000000000000000 R14: 0000000000000000 R15: 0000000000000004

FS:  00007f327a789700(0000) GS:ffff880001600000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 0000000080050033

CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 000000007e84b000 CR4: 00000000000006f0

DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

Process modprobe (pid: 829, threadinfo ffff88007e9ee000, task ffff88007edea2e0)

Stack:

 ffff88007d857000 ffff88007d857000 ffff88007d857010 0000000000000000

<0> 0000000000000004 ffff88007d84e000 ffff88007e0f9a58 ffff88007e0f9a48

<0> ffff88007e8a3400 0000000000000000 0000000000000004 ffffffffa00e2278

Call Trace:

 [<ffffffffa00e2278>] ? snd_hda_codec_build_controls+0x23/0x2e [snd_hda_codec]

 [<ffffffffa00e57d6>] ? snd_hda_build_controls+0x1a/0x73 [snd_hda_codec]

 [<ffffffffa00666de>] ? azx_probe+0x77a/0x819 [snd_hda_intel]

 [<ffffffff811adf29>] ? local_pci_probe+0x12/0x16

 [<ffffffff811ae83b>] ? pci_device_probe+0x5b/0x87

 [<ffffffff8121444b>] ? driver_sysfs_add+0x42/0x69

 [<ffffffff8121457b>] ? driver_probe_device+0x9c/0x123

 [<ffffffff81214651>] ? __driver_attach+0x4f/0x6f

 [<ffffffff81214602>] ? __driver_attach+0x0/0x6f

 [<ffffffff81213e47>] ? bus_for_each_dev+0x44/0x78

 [<ffffffff8121382c>] ? bus_add_driver+0xaf/0x1f7

 [<ffffffff812148f4>] ? driver_register+0x8f/0xf7

 [<ffffffff811aea82>] ? __pci_register_driver+0x4e/0xbe

 [<ffffffffa0017000>] ? alsa_card_azx_init+0x0/0x1f [snd_hda_intel]

 [<ffffffff810001e0>] ? do_one_initcall+0x4f/0x13e

 [<ffffffff81053548>] ? sys_init_module+0xc6/0x222

 [<ffffffff8100286b>] ? system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

Code: e8 9f b8 fe ff 49 89 c4 48 85 c0 74 3f 45 31 ed eb 33 48 8b 85 78 01 00 00 48 85 c0 75 07 48 8b 85 70 01 00 00 49 63 d5 4c 89 e6 <0f> b7 0c 50 48 89 df 44 89 ea e8 a7 97 fe ff 85 c0 0f 88 aa 01

RIP  [<ffffffffa00f9949>] alc_build_controls+0x1f9/0x3c9 [snd_hda_codec_realtek]

 RSP <ffff88007e9efcd8>

CR2: 0000000000000000

---[ end trace 4b8179a9de0b42a8 ]---

REISERFS warning: reiserfs-5082 is_leaf: free space seems wrong: level=1, nr_items=25, free_space=65420 rdkey

REISERFS error (device dm-2): vs-5150 search_by_key: invalid format found in block 7077903. Fsck?

REISERFS (device dm-2): Remounting filesystem read-only

REISERFS error (device dm-2): vs-13070 reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [1089 27 0x0 SD]

xfce4-clipman[7484]: segfault at 8 ip 0000000000408ec8 sp 00007fff4357bb20 error 4 in xfce4-clipman[400000+c000]

REISERFS warning: reiserfs-5082 is_leaf: free space seems wrong: level=1, nr_items=25, free_space=65420 rdkey

REISERFS error (device dm-2): vs-5150 search_by_key: invalid format found in block 7077903. Fsck?

REISERFS error (device dm-2): vs-13070 reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [1089 2766 0x0 SD]

REISERFS warning: reiserfs-5082 is_leaf: free space seems wrong: level=1, nr_items=25, free_space=65420 rdkey

REISERFS error (device dm-2): vs-5150 search_by_key: invalid format found in block 7077903. Fsck?

REISERFS error (device dm-2): vs-13070 reiserfs_read_locked_inode: i/o failure occurred trying to find stat data of [1089 1252 0x0 SD]

CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 7500 nsec

CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 11250 nsec

CE: hpet increased min_delta_ns to 16875 nsec

```

(Il y a donc quelques bugs, mais je ne sais pas s'il faut vraiment tenter un post sur bugzilla, étant donné que je ne suis pas assez expérimenté sur Gentoo ou GNU/Linux. Et puis il est fort probable que l'origine des bugs soi moi-même :p)

Bon, y'a sans doute des use flag à supprimer (car après en avoir testés quelques uns, cela rajoute des sécurités peu utiles dans un environnement mono-utilisateur).

Ma config de noob :p

```

Nexus6 ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.34-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.34-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5250_@_1.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 20 Aug 2010 20:15:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -s -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests candy ccache distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ "

LANG="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="fr fr_FR"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/zugaina /usr/local/portage/layman/rion"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X XvMCNVIDIA a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 ao apm audiofile bash-completion berkdb bidi bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus dedicated dga directfb djvu doc dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr emerald encode examples exif extras fame fbcon fbcondecor ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig fortran fr ftp gcj gd gdbm geoip ggi gif gimp glut gmplayer gnustep gnutls gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk guile gzip hal hdf5 i18n iconv icu idn imagemagick imap imlib jack jadetex java java6 javascript jpeg kerberos ladspa lame latex lcms libcaca libedit libnotify lm_sensors lua lzo mad maildir matroska mbox mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mng modplug modules mono mozilla mp3 mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mtp mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses networking networkmanager nls nntp nocd nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia odbc ogg openal opengl openmp osc pam pch pcre pda pdf perl php png postgres pppd pulseaudio python qt3support qt4 quicktime raw rdesktop readline reflection rss sdl session skey skins slang smp sndfile source speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg symlink sysfs syslog sysvipc taglib tcl tcpd theora threads tiff tk truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd videos vnc vorbis wavpack wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xface xft xine xinetd xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid zlib zsh-completion" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Je n'ai pas "osé" de mettre mon .config :p  Mais je pourrais le mettre en lien si cela peut vous aider à me conseiller.

Je mets mon cerveau en stand-by pour la nuit, j'apprends plein de trucs, mais là je sature ^^

J'irai voir demain sur Bugzilla et sur les forums de Gentoo histoire d'enquêter un peu, et sur google également.

Encore merci pour votre aide  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Comment as-tu créé ton utilisateur "marco" ? Est-il correctement référencé dans /etc/passwd ? Est-il bien dans le groupe "users" ?

Chez moi les droits sont "xavier:xavier" et pas "xavier:users".

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Peux-tu vérifier fstab (ou le poster), cela serais étonnant que le sys aie changer le fstab (ro, uid, gid, .... en option)

Il se peux également que comme tu monte un serveur samba dans /home, que le sys aie changé les options de montage dans fstab 

Pour la carte son, c'est quoi ta machine (carte mère, chipset, ....)

Si il ne sait pas init la carte son c'est soit un prob config kernel soit un prob bios settings.

Ne pas oublier, surtout avec nouveau kernel, on peux faire le setup bios : plug and play os -> Yes

edit : j'irai même plus loin que xavier, te creer un groupe personnel et que celui-ci devienne celui par default pour ton user marco (comme il te le propose)

En plus je changerai les permissions en entrée sur le /home/marco en  700 (rwx______), changer la permissions uniquement sur l'entrée du répertoire.

```
drwx------ 23 user1  user1   4096  26 août  22:06 user1

drwx------ 38 user2  user2   4096  30 août  11:07 user2

drwx------ 22 user3  user3   4096  26 août  21:55 user3

drwx------  2 root   root    16384 25 août  09:00 lost+found

drwxr-xr-x  2 user4  user4   20480 25 août  23:06 user4
```

----------

## versus8

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> Comment as-tu créé ton utilisateur "marco" ? Est-il correctement référencé dans /etc/passwd ? Est-il bien dans le groupe "users" ?
> 
> Chez moi les droits sont "xavier:xavier" et pas "xavier:users".

 

J'ai suivi les HowTo officiels :

```

adduser -g users -G lp,wheel,audio,cdrom,portage,cron -m marco

```

Et utilisé gpasswd pour l'ajouter dans le groupe pludev. Tiens, il est vrai que je suis dans le groupe users et non pas marco.

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Peux-tu vérifier fstab (ou le poster), cela serais étonnant que le sys aie changer le fstab (ro, uid, gid, .... en option).

 

Bonjour USTruck, et merci également pour ton aide. Voici donc mon fstab :

```

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to

# switch between notail / tail freely.

#

# The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda1                      /boot                   ext2            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3                      /                       reiserfs        noatime         0 1

/dev/sda2                      none                    swap            sw              0 0

/dev/mapper/nexus6-usr         /usr                    reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-opt         /opt                    reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-home        /home                   reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-portage     /usr/portage            reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-distfiles   /usr/portage/distfiles  reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-tmp         /tmp                    reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-var         /var                    reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-vartmp      /var/tmp                reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-games       /games                  reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-video       /video                  reiserfs        noatime         1 2

/dev/mapper/nexus6-music       /music                  reiserfs        noatime         1 2

#/dev/sdc1                     none                    swap            sw              0 0

#/dev/cdrom                    /mnt/cdrom              auto            noauto,ro       0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy             auto            noauto          0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

Je fais toujours attention de regarder ce que fait un  dispatch-conf, et fstab n'a pas été modifié à ma connaissance.

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Il se peux également que comme tu monte un serveur samba dans /home, que le sys aie changé les options de montage dans fstab

 

J'ai effectivement eu l'occasion de m'essayer sur le réseau Samba, mais j'ai laissé tomber car c'était trop compliqué et que j'avais une autre priorité sur ma Gentoo. Même si Samba s'évertue à "s'emerger" alors que je l'avais désinstallé, il ne figure plus dans les services chargé au boot par rc-update.

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Pour la carte son, c'est quoi ta machine (carte mère, chipset, ....)

 

Mon laptop est un Medion MD96420. Ma carte son est une Intel HD utilisant un chipset Realtek Semiconductor.

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Si il ne sait pas init la carte son c'est soit un prob config kernel soit un prob bios settings.
> 
> Ne pas oublier, surtout avec nouveau kernel, on peux faire le setup bios : plug and play os -> Yes

 

Oui, je pense qu'il y a un souci de config dans le kernel. Cependant, O/S PnP est bien activé, que ce soit dans le BIOS ou dans la config du noyau. Je pense qu'il y a bien un bug sur une option du noyau. Je vais donc essayer de tester avec la 4e release du noyau 2.6.34 (make oldconfig devrait fonctionner ?).

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> edit : j'irai même plus loin que xavier, te creer un groupe personnel et que celui-ci devienne celui par default pour ton user marco (comme il te le propose)
> 
> En plus je changerai les permissions en entrée sur le /home/marco en  700 (rwx______), changer la permissions uniquement sur l'entrée du répertoire.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Je vais voir ça  :Smile: 

----------

## USTruck

Bonsoir,

Pour Samba

---------------

Il me semble normal qu'il re-installe Samba si tu n'a pas nettoyer les dépendances. Pour de-installer correctement

1) emerge -uDNav world (si les dépendance ne sont pas mise a jour, la dé-installation des dépendances Samba ne pourra être faite)

2) Vérifie les USE flags, enlève toutes références a Samba (vérifier au besoin /etc/portage/package.use)

3) emerge -C samba && emerge --depclean (attention -C majuscule, --depclean pour enlever les paquets dépendances de Samba)

4) revdep-rebuild (pour que des paquets ayant été compiler avec USE flag Samba soit mis a jour)

Si tu utilises emerge -uDNav après le emerge -C, emerge va remettre Samba, des paquets installé le demande soit par dépendance de Samba soit a cause du USE flags.

Pour utilisateurs

-------------------

La documentation date .... , le fait d'assigner un groupe privé ayant le même nom que l'utilisateur a pour but une meilleure sécurité, l'option de useradd : -U

Crée le et assigne le par défaut a ton user. 

Pour la carte son

--------------------

Une petite recherche google : http://www.spinics.net/linux/lists/alsa-devel/msg19271.html

L'option qu'il semble falloir mettre a la ligne de commande kernel : options snd-hda-intel probe_mask=1

Pour Home

-------------

J'ai relu avec attention le(s) post(s) tu utilises lvm entre autre pour pouvoir modifier la taille des partitions a la volée.

lvm utilise sa manière de monter/gérer les permissions, re-vérifie la config de lvm.

----------

## guilc

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Pour utilisateurs
> 
> -------------------
> 
> La documentation date .... , le fait d'assigner un groupe privé ayant le même nom que l'utilisateur a pour but une meilleure sécurité, l'option de useradd : -U
> ...

 

Ca c'est de la connerie made in debian, ayant pour seule conséquence de démultiplier de manière complètement démente le nombre de groupes.

Pour obtenir le même effet, tu changes ton umask au lieu de rajouter un groupe qui sert à rien... Et si tu as X users, tu gagnes X groupes de moins (et dans un environnement ou y a du monde, X est très grand, ça en fait du bordel...)

Les groupes singleton mono-utilisateurs, c'est juste une immense connerie... Mais bon, y en a qui ont sans doute oublié de faire man umask... un groupe, ça n'a d'intéret que s'il contient AU MOINS DEUX utilisateurs, sinon, c'est complètement inutile...

----------

## Poussin

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *USTruck wrote:*   Pour utilisateurs
> 
> -------------------
> 
> La documentation date .... , le fait d'assigner un groupe privé ayant le même nom que l'utilisateur a pour but une meilleure sécurité, l'option de useradd : -U
> ...

 

Je plussoie!!! J'ai fait une sacrée tronche la première fois que j'ai vu ça sur une installation fraiche de gentoo

----------

## USTruck

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *USTruck wrote:*   Pour utilisateurs
> 
> -------------------
> 
> La documentation date .... , le fait d'assigner un groupe privé ayant le même nom que l'utilisateur a pour but une meilleure sécurité, l'option de useradd : -U
> ...

 

Je pourrais monter le disque /home avec un umask mais j'en vois pas l'intérêt.

J'ai deux ados a la maison, l'intérêt linux est là quand ils ont besoin d'un truc et que leurs stations windows déconne. 

Faut pas le prendres pour des andouilles, quand ils savent chipoter ......

Le fait de 'jouer' avec les groupes perso me permet de ne pas utiliser les acl (type windows), le partage des fichiers en local (/mnt/Gen-Share) et la gestion des droits est grandement simplifier (pour moi en tout cas).

Point d'entrée : Gen-Share/Documents -> root:user 750 (les ados n'y accède pas)

Dans Gen-Share/Documents/userx -> userx:userx 700 

Point d'entrée : Gen-Share/Musiques -> root:parent 775 (les ados accède en lecture seule, les parents peuvent écrire)

Point d'entrée : Gen-Share/General -> root:user 770 (les ados accède en écriture avec pour les ados un rep a eux userx:userx 700)

La configuration de Samba m'en a été grandement facilité aussi, le fait d'associer un groupe 'perso' à un partage ......

Maintenant, changer le umask par défaut (022) par 077 ne me convient pas non plus, je l'ai change en 002.  A nouveau pour la gestion des partages c'est super, pas besoin d'acl pour voir qui a modifier un fichier 

dans un répertoire partager.

----------

## guilc

 *USTruck wrote:*   

> Le fait de 'jouer' avec les groupes perso me permet de ne pas utiliser les acl (type windows)

 

Vu l'utilisation "complexe" que tu décris, les ACL c'est pourtant la bonne solution. Et c'est pas plus compliqué que ça (je dirais même très simple à mettre en place). En plus ça évite les sticky dans tous les sens...

Je continue à dire que ce genre d'utilisation des groupes singletons est une vaste connerie, que debian à largement contribué à diffuser (c'est eux les premiers à l'avoir fait). Des groupes pour regrouper les utilisateurs OK (ton groupe parents, etc...) mais faire un groupe par utilisateur au lieu de correctement renseigner les umask, non...

Sérieux, 750 userx:userx ou 700 userx:blah, ça change quoi ??? Si ce n'est le volume conséquent de groupes ???

Et l'argument sécurité ne tient absolument pas, il y a au moins 2 manières de faire la même chose sans l'orgie de groupes (umask et acl)

----------

## versus8

* Alsasound n'initialise plus snd-card-0 [Résolu]

>>> voir dmesg

Conflit plage mémoire (ou IRQ ?)

Cause probable : traces d'un .config ou bug noyau résolu avec la release 6

Pour ce qui est de la lecture seule, je testerai quelques trucs selon vos conseils. Mais depuis la release 6 du noyau, la voie de LVM2 se se confirmerai, car j'ai une erreur LVM manager concernant des map lock (à vérifier dans lvm.conf ?). Je sais qu'un patch existe, je vais déjà me renseigner.

Mais depuis la release 6 du noyau, X ne s'initialiserait plus (j'ai déjà re-emergé nvidia-drivers, puis eselect opengl set nvidia). Je vais tenter un revdep-rebuild et mettre à jour ma Gentoo histoire de voir.

Mais j'ai peut-être une piste :

```

app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2

LOG: postinst

eselect-opengl since version 1.0.9 strips the libGL.la file.

This file was broken by design and thus removed.

For fixing all sort of configure issues please run:

lafilefixer --justfixit 

```

```

lafilefixer --justfixit

-bash: lafilefixer : commande introuvable

```

----------

## boozo

'alute

cette commande/script est fournie par le package du même nom, il faut l'installer au préalable : #emerge lafilefixer   :Wink: 

----------

## versus8

Merci  :Smile: 

Les fichiers *.la sont-ils en fait des librairies ?

----------

## guilc

 *versus8 wrote:*   

> Merci 
> 
> Les fichiers *.la sont-ils en fait des librairies ?

 

Non, c'est des fichier textes qui pointent les bibliothèques dynamiques, et qui en général ne servent à rien

----------

## versus8

Bon, tout est OK sauf pour ce qui est de la lecture seule. hmm... mais quel casse tête !

Bon, je vois encore une 3e release de LVM2. Je vais tenter de l'emerger...

----------

## versus8

Non, cela ne change rien :

```

Nexus6 ~ # chmod 755 /home/marco/

chmod: modification des permissions de « /home/marco/ »: Système de fichiers accessible en lecture seulement

Nexus6 ~ #

```

Qu'est-ce qui pourrait merder avec lvm.conf ?

----------

## versus8

Non, je pige plus rien...

Je n'ai pourtant rien modifié de mémoire, juste effectué une mise à jour.

Cette partition doit avoir un problème...

----------

## versus8

Résolu avec un reiserfsck --rebuild-tree

----------

